# Tripower kickdown bracket



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a 65 GTO tripower with the mechanical progressive linkage and a TH-350 tranny.
I need a kickdown cable bracket. I see that Lokar makes one for about 50 bucks. I've searched the internet and it seems that all the applications that I can find are for a Chevy or a Mustang.
Has anyone here tried one and does it work well with our tripowers?? Plug and play?
Any advice and experience will be appreciated.


----------



## rkuchar69gto (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't have tri power but I don't think it matters. I hooked up a similar kick-down on my 69 GTO and it was fairly easy. You just attach the bracket by the linkage to the carb on the manifold and the attach the kick-down to the throttle cable. You can then adjust when the kick-down activates by moving the plunger forward or back on the throttle cable. If you need more info let me know...I can probably take a photo if needed.
Good Luck


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Turbo 350 transmissions use a detent cable not a kick down switch.
T-350's didnt start showing up behind Pontiac V8's till the late '60's, optional behind 350 2bbls. 

One possible solution is to contact Mike Wasson & see what he can supply to properly allow for the dentent cable on the center carb, it may be a relatively simple fix.

Contact | Pontiac Tripower


----------



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks Guys!

John


----------

